# Is it OK to freeze sugar for storage?



## gardenmom (Apr 9, 2003)

I have an overload of sugar that I bought in Dec for holiday baking (that I never did














. Would it hurt to store it in the freezer? I have space in the freezer and would love to get this stuff out of my cupboard because it'll be a long time before I'll use it.

Would the possible humidity damage it? How about if it's in a zippered bag?

Anybody ever done this before


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

That shouldn't hurt it at all - there's little/no moisture content in the sugar, so it will just get cold







: and not actually freeze, like in a clump or anything. Lots of people use freezer storage for sugar when they are trying to prevent or deal with a pantry moth infestation, and I've never heard of the sugar being damaged in any way.


----------



## swd12422 (Nov 9, 2007)

I keep all my sugar and flour in the freezer. No problems with clumping at all. (I keep the open bags in a zippered plastic bag to avoid spills.)


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I dont' see why not, but you could also just put it in an airtight container (mason jars, big plastic containers, etc) and it'd keep just the same... AFAIK sugar doesn't go bad like flour can.. and I don't think I've ever had pantry moths in it either


----------



## gardenmom (Apr 9, 2003)

Cool, thanks everyone.

FWIW, I'm not worried about moths--I've never gotten them in sugar, though I have in spices/flour/pasta and dried flowers, ick. I just thought since I have room in our extra freezer that it could be a good storage spot. I also don't have a good pantry--all my stored food is on an open baker's rack and the kids are beginning to play "shopping" and drag things around the house, which is OK for a can of beans, but not cool for a sack of sugar! It also makes the freezer more efficient to be full, so that can't hurt either.

Thanks again!


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

You can totally store the sugar in the freezer, we've done it as have most of the people who live in places with lots of ants (like Guam). It might get a little chunky if moisture gets in the bag, but it still works just fine and it doesn't alter the taste (you just might have to break up some lumps).


----------

